

Building Habits with Reminders - kaisdavis
http://kaisdavis.com/building-habits-with-reminders/

======
kaisdavis
Hey HackerNews,

I wrote a piece about how I'm working on habit change with reminders on my
iPhone. Why HackerNews?

• Are you struggling to add a habit to your life (on- or off-online)? At my
last job, I needed to force myself to take breaks / lunches and go outside.

• Are you forgetful? Do you wish you could have something else remember those
little habits for you during the day?

Let me know if you have any feedback!

